# A bunch of Moribashi BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2012)

Yup... most of our moribashi are back in stock now... you can find them here:
Moribashi @ JKI


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 5, 2012)

Do they come with lessons? :O


----------



## JBroida (Feb 6, 2012)

maybe i can put together a video on this under Japanese Knife Society... we'll see how much time we have


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 7, 2012)

JBroida said:


> maybe i can put together a video on this under Japanese Knife Society... we'll see how much time we have



I would love this.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 7, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> I would love this.



I would too, however I would rather see video overviews of the Gesshin Heiji and Suisin lines first.


----------

